# EMD F7 and EMD F7B



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm confused, doesn't take much. I see both called a engine. Is the EMD F7B engine ho or just the proto. I got the EMD F7, but I no nothing about B unit. I see that the unit is a lot more expensive then a box car.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The F7 and F7B are both "first generation" 1500 HP diesel locomotives built by Electro-Motive Division (EMD) of General Motors.

The "B" in units like F7B originally stood for "booster" and this engine has no driving cab; it's designed to be used in a set of engines.

Apart from the lack of an operating cab, the F7B is mechanically the same as an F7 in every other way.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Sometimes certain manufacturers will sell model "B" units as un-powered "dummies", but they're often available fully powered as well.

As noted above, they are engines, just without the driving cab.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Apparently, the 'B' unit also did not have a toilet.
Explore the following links for drawings.
https://www.alternatewars.com/BBOW/Railroads/EMD_F-Units.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You say "is the EMD F7B HO..." That depends on which one you're looking at -- a for sale listing should say what scale somewhere. Unless you're asking if they are AVAILABLE in HO, and the answer is yes, although I'm not sure anyone is making new models of one at the moment.

Thing is, as CV said, the B unit is intended to help pull a train while the engineer rides in the accompanying "A" unit. Unless the model you're looking at is a dummy, it is a real loco and will pull a train... but it will look funny doing so by itself.

In the picture below, the lower loco is the B unit:








(Image credit www.walthers.com)


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Many EMD B units had hostler controls that allowed them to be moved around by themselves in a yard or engine facility. 
The hostler either stuck his head out of one of the side portholes or the controls were mounted near a side door.
Some had an extra window cut in. 

There was supposedly a coal mine in Virginia that used a modified B unit to shove coal gons around. 

So a B unit moving cars around would indeed look strange but not be totally improbable.


----------

